# Customizing Lightroom through TranslatedStrings.txt



## kaymann (Sep 8, 2012)

I absolutely love customizing programs to work the way "I" want them to.  That was one thing I loved about ASP.

The Customizing Lightroom through TranslatedStrings.txt thread really intrigued me with true potential...

I noticed there was no english version of this file because that is the native language of Lr4.  If you are the programer why create a file that is unnecessary and adds nothing new - Do it because we want to tweek it!

Somebody suggested changing your language to one of those listed and then changing the entire file to english lots of work!!

I decided to try the following and it worked!!!

1) Create a Win subfolder - "en" located in \Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3\Resources\   (yes that is universal folder for english)
or
1) Create a Mac subfolder - "en" located in /Applications/Adobe Lightroom 3.app/Contents/Resources/
2) Create a new, empty file called - TranslatedStrings.txt
3) Only add the changes that you want to the file (mine only contains four lines).

The advantage for english speakers is our file is very concise.  The disadvantage is we have to take another language and figure it out to understand the possible changes we can add to our TranslatedStrings.txt file.

PS I wish we could have replied to the Tips and Tricks post on this topic.  I did a search and others had the same problem and could not find a work around and they were all archived hense this new post.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

I think that's what the instructions already say... Is there something you're recommending that I add to the original Tips & Tricks post?


----------



## kaymann (Sep 8, 2012)

Lets start posting our tweeks here!


----------



## kaymann (Sep 8, 2012)

Original post made no mention of creating your own en folder... and a search using the forums search revealed people having the same problem as I. If the original post would have mentioned this there would have been no problem. (I think the original post should be edited with this additional info).  BTW a google search shows I was not the only one to think of this.  Too bad our forum search did not reveal the answer.

BTW just putting the file in resources does not work at least in Lr4

I also think we could start a thread on the different tweeks made through the TranslatedStrings.txt. Thank you very much for the original post - what a fantastic find!!!!!

If you add the en information to the original post we could very easily delete this thread.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll add something about the en folder -- it works on the Mac too, but is apparently unnecessary. Perhaps it is necessary for Windows. Victoria, I think we had a discussion about it a while back, didn't we? What was the conclusion then?

Feel free to share your customizations here, and we'll get 'em transferred to the Tips & Tricks thread.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 9, 2012)

Mark, I'm 99% sure I checked and confirmed that it works in the root folder, but I can't find notes on that.  I do notice that I noted about the en folder when I wrote the instructions for changing shortcuts: http://members.lightroomqueen.com/i...e-version-or-non-english-keyboardcan-i-fix-it


----------



## kaymann (Sep 9, 2012)

Victoria, please double check as there are several posts that it does not work in the root (at least in Lr4) and it is gaurenteed to work if the en folder is added.

And thank you all for the warm welcome to your forums.

I am a recent convert from Bibble/ASP, and want to settle down in solid routine to get rid of the backlog of photos...


One last question if I change a keyboard short symbol in this txt file does it change the actual shortcut or just the menu presentation on screen...  In other words is the change cosmetic or the keys pressed actually changed?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2012)

It should change the keys pressed.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 10, 2012)

I've updated the Tips & Tricks post to suggest adding the "en" folder if the parent folder is ineffective.

The parent folder seems to work for me on all my systems (which are all Macs with various operating systems). I wonder if there's a permissions issue, maybe, for those cases where it's not working?


----------



## Brouno (Sep 17, 2012)

*Changing date format in export*

Hi (first post here)

From the start of LightRoom the date in export window is not consistent between what is displayed and the resulting filename for my language (French)

You can customized that (the dateformat) in exported files :

In "TranslatedStrings.txt", search for "$$$/AgNaming/Token/dateEvaluator_YYYYMMDD"
In my langage, the defined value is %d%m%Y and I replace it (as in original english language) by %Y%m%d (which I prefer for sorting reasons  )

You can even change what is displayed in the export window accordingly :

Search for "$$$/AgNaming/Token/date_YYYYMMDD" and change the value for want you want to appear in the export window

You can play around for values "$$$/AgNaming/Token/dateEvaluator_" & ""$$$/AgNaming/Token/date_" for the export window

Enjoy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 17, 2012)

Very good Brouno, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Brouno (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you Victoria.

I'm keeping an eye your blog/website since a while now


----------

